# L'Arginine



## mand (Jul 13, 2002)

I read somewhere that [email protected] tablets are good for growth and can help with follie amount and growth. I had a poor response on my first ivf so started taking them on day 1 of stimms this cycle.
I then read that you shouldn't take anything on stimms without checking with the clininc, so am now really worried.
Have i done any harm , i am on day 8 of stimms.
Should i carry on taking them, if so for how long. To Egg collection, egg transfer or the whole waiting time.
I hope you can put my mind at rest. Is there any truth in the fact it can help follie growth.
amanda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Mand,

L-Arginine is one of the essential amino acids which are used to construct proteins in our bodies. I do not know of any evidence that it has any direct affect on follicular growth. Taking these type of supplements will almost certainly not do any harm but at the same time it will probably not do any good. On this basis I would continue taking the tablets up to egg collection and then stop. It is also worth mentioning that fact that you have been taking the supplement to the physician treating you.

Regards,

Peter



mand said:


> I read somewhere that [email protected] tablets are good for growth and can help with follie amount and growth. I had a poor response on my first ivf so started taking them on day 1 of stimms this cycle.
> I then read that you shouldn't take anything on stimms without checking with the clininc, so am now really worried.
> Have i done any harm , i am on day 8 of stimms.
> Should i carry on taking them, if so for how long. To Egg collection, egg transfer or the whole waiting time.
> ...


----------

